# Grandpas Old Tool Box



## harshest (Oct 26, 2011)

*Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*

So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.

No on to the pictures:



























































































*So my question is:

1 - The inside of the box it pretty musty and dirty, what is the best way to clean this old wood?*


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


I would just use steel wool on it to clean it up a bit and still keep the old patina look. It would loose alot of its character if you stripped it down to bare wood and refinished it.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


For the musy part, outside in the sunshine is a good way ..


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't use anything other than Soapy water, maybe lemon scented if you want a fresher smell.

But don't *soak* the wood, it will suck up water & damage the Joints…

Nice looking Box !!!

I guess he didn't do much work, couldn't afford any tools to fill it with…....


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


Great classic tool box. I agree a light wiping down but it's the dusty old look that makes this box great. This style is still a poplar build today. Fine Home Building issue # 106 by Scott Synn ran an article about building this style . I even think it was on their cover page.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...












My bad it was issue #29 back in 1985, man I'm old, by Tom Law. Somewhat similar.
Sorry the pic's poor, scarfed it off the web.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...












Found my old issue FHB # 106 1997 with Scott Wynns tool box. Here's a pic of his. Looks more like your Grandpa's. Thought you might like.


----------



## harshest (Oct 26, 2011)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply's guys. I appreciate the advise. I agree the outside just needs a little wipe down to get the dirt and dust off of the old paint.

*DaddyZ* - Don't even get me started on the tools. I have some of his stuff, but all of the "good" stuff is with my uncle in Florida. My great grandfather also build a big floor tool box like the one Swartz is peddling in book. There are still a few gems in the big one I want to get my hands on, like a Stanley 112 and Millers Falls miter box. Although my uncle did just give me an old Montgomery Wards miter box that cuts more accurately then my power Delta.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


Did you ever clean this up?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


Did you ever clean this up? MkII


----------



## harshest (Oct 26, 2011)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


I did.I just cleaned it up with some mild soap and water then oiled it up. I am currently working out of it until I build my own Anarchist tool chest.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

harshest said:


> *Great Grandpa's Old Tool Box*
> 
> So I finally pulled out my great grandpas tool box from my grandmas barn and want to get it cleaned up but I would like some opinions on how to go about it. I am going to say that this is probably from the 1930's or 1940's. The tills had some finish nails and glazing points, so this was his tool box for finish carpentry. He was a general carpenter that later started his own general contracting business and built schools in the 1950's and 1960's in Norther Indiana and Southern Michigan.
> 
> ...


Tom Law was one of the nicest people you could ever meet. He passed away a few years ago. Very interesting and very smart. I have a few of his saws and his video for sharpening saws.


----------

